# First pastrami was chewy



## cole5000 (Mar 29, 2016)

I made pastrami the last week and it was a little tough. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I cured the flat for a week then smoked it to 140. Let it rest for a day then steamed it to 200. Cooled Again then sliced. It was very tasty just a little tough and I'm not sure where I went wrong. Any help is appreciated


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2016)

IT is just an indicator to Start testing for doneness.  It needed to be steamed awhile longer, until the therm probe slid in with no resistance. I made Corned Beef and Cabbage for St Patty's Day. I got distracted and the meat went a little too long. The meat was so tender slicing was difficult, could not go too thin or the meat crumbled. It was so tender the Mrs.' didn't bother putting Knives on the table...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep, like JJ said, if it's chewy it's not done.

Or you didn't slice it across the grain?

Al


----------



## cole5000 (Mar 30, 2016)

I sliced it properly. I guess next time I will cook it longer. I was also wondering if I once it hits 140ish with the smoke if I just wrapped it in tinfoil with some fluid would that be the same as steaming it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2016)

cole5000 said:


> I sliced it properly. I guess next time I will cook it longer. I was also wondering if I once it hits 140ish with the smoke if I just wrapped it in tinfoil with some fluid would that be the same as steaming it? Thanks for the help.


Yes it would, but I would take it to 165-170, then wrap it in foil, I use an aluminum pan covered with foil. 

Al


----------



## aram (Mar 31, 2016)

I use one of these  (10cm deep) and one of these  (15cm deep). Put the smoked meat in the perforated tray then let the whole thing sit in the deeper tray with an inch of water at the bottom. cover the whole thing with aluminum foil (making sure to cover any of the seams where the steam might escape) and put it in the oven for 3 hours. it comes out perfectly tender but not crumbly.

if i have to put it back in the fridge, i reheat it using the same method but only to 160.


----------

